# john deere 955



## Paul l Dreckmeier (Aug 12, 2020)

I have john deere 955 that I'm rebuilding the front 4x4 axle on. I'm using the teck manual TM1360. I'm having a problem with a picture and discription. In section 50-20-21 #17 there is an arrow that points up I'm suppose to align to the top. Can't find it on my new part or old part or the other side part. Contacted John deere they don't know or want to help how said. Got a $1000 in this rebuild sure could use some help before I put it together. Hate to screw it up.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Been a long time since I did one of these. Can you post a picture of your new and old covers?


----------

